# Four Oakland officers murdered in the Line of Duty



## daedalus (Mar 21, 2009)

> Four police officers are in critical condition and a suspect is dead after two shootings in an Oakland, California, neighborhood, Saturday afternoon, police confirmed.





> Police received a call around 1:15 p.m. reporting two officers down on MacArthur Boulevard, Oakland Police Chief Howard Jordan said.
> 
> A manhunt was under way for the shooter when an anonymous caller directed authorities to a building on an adjacent street where the gunman was believed to be barricaded, Jordan said.



- CNN.com
http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/03/21/california.officers/index.html

My prayers for the officers. What a terrible thing to do, shoot four cops.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 21, 2009)

Oakland is a bizarre city. Just a few days ago they had another protest against the police stemming from the death of Oscar Grant shot by the BART PD officer. There were even a few "Death to the Police" chants. It will be interesting to see how the city rallies for this. 

This is also a good example on how tight-lipped professionals can be in both healthcare and the PD to protect the privacy of the officers and their families as well as the continuing investigation. The local news teams have been told by the hospital spokesperson to wait for an official release from PD later today.   And, they have respected that request. 

My prayers are with the officers and their families.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 21, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers go out to the officers, their families, and department.


----------



## emtfarva (Mar 21, 2009)

my thoughts go out to those officers and their families.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Mar 21, 2009)

Tragic, Hope they make a speedy recovery.

Glad they got the perp.


----------



## cfrench (Mar 22, 2009)

Not good...Not good at all....

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-oakland-police22-2009mar22,0,2334109.story

Worst day since the Newhall massacre in 1970


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 22, 2009)

Too sad.

http://www.ktvu.com/index.html


----------



## JAM-EMT (Mar 22, 2009)

UPDATE*

All four officers dead.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 26, 2009)

*Public memorial for the four officers*

I am in the Bay area right now and am truly touched by the show of support from EMS and FDs for the families and the PD. It has been a somber and heart felt tragic event for this area. 

http://www.insidebayarea.com/news/oakland-police-shooting/

A public memorial service is scheduled for 11 a.m. Friday at the Oracle Arena, 7000 Coliseum Way in Oakland.  The Rev. Jayson Landeza, Police Department chaplain, will lead and conduct the service. 

This will be televised locally and national news stations may cover it as well.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 26, 2009)

*Slain Oakland officer's organs save four men*

*Thursday, March 26, 2009*


http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/03/25/BASR16N0JT.DTL&tsp=1



> (03-25) 15:32 PDT OAKLAND -- Even in death, Oakland police Officer John Hege has saved four lives.
> 
> Hege, who was among four officers killed Saturday by a gunman in East Oakland, has given renewed hope to four men. One now has Hege's heart beating inside him. Two others have his kidneys and a fourth has the 41-year-old officer's liver.
> 
> ...


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 26, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> *Slain Oakland officer's organs save four men*
> 
> *Thursday, March 26, 2009*
> 
> ...



its good to hear a positive outcome, to such a tragic situation.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 27, 2009)

*Solemn Farewell*

http://www.ktvu.com/slideshow/news/19030130/detail.html

http://cbs5.com/slideshows/oakland.officer.memorial.20.969820.html

http://cbs5.com/video/?cid=183


----------



## Sasha (Mar 27, 2009)

How was the memorial service, Vent?


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 27, 2009)

A very impressive out pouring of community support.  25,000 attended. 

It was really heart felt to see the number of LEOs and FFs from different parts of the U.S. and Canada show up for this tragic event.    

Gov. Schwarzenegger and Speaker of the House, Nancy Pelosiwere there.  But, it was the LEOs and FFs that were extremely impressive in their show of support.


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 28, 2009)

i saw a report on bill orielly yesterday about people holding a rally to *support* the cop killer. i'm having a hard time trying to find a link to the story though. what is wrong with people.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 28, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> i saw a report on bill orielly yesterday about people holding a rally to *support* the cop killer. i'm having a hard time trying to find a link to the story though. what is wrong with people.



http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d69_1238156158

Airstrike anybody?

Bakari Olatunji of the International Peoples Democratic Uhuru Movement.


The idiot groups site *WARNING* Some disturbing material


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6QKcARdl2w is a video they have


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 28, 2009)

amberdt03 said:


> i saw a report on bill orielly yesterday about people holding a rally to *support* the cop killer. i'm having a hard time trying to find a link to the story though. what is wrong with people.


 
Yes, there have been a few rallies for that.  

They postponed a preliminary hearing for the BART Police Officer who is accused of shooting a black man.   Some of the rallies stemmed from that which has already caused several days of rioting and damages in Oakland since January 1.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 29, 2009)

To protect and serve was their calling on earth, now they walk upon the light of heaven and look out for all of us........

  My thoughts and prayers tto the family and friends that have lost so much.........  -_-


----------

